# resolv.conf-haben andere Distros auch Probleme damit ?

## LuxJux

Calculate:

Die Installation ist erfolgreich. Beim Update wird diese entfernt. ( Vor dem reboot nach /etc/conf.d/ testen )

funtoo:

Fehler im Dateinamen: resolvconf.conf ( Einfach rüberkopieren )

ebenfalls funtoo:

mutter compiliert nicht @world. egl-wayland-font fehlt.

Hier steht, die Header bräuchten nur an der richtigen Stelle ausgepackt werden.

EDIT: Gnome3-stage 1.4 Release (2020-01-03)

Dann wird mal weitergesucht

P.S.: calc20-cinnamon.bin hat das update irgendwie überlebt und läuft

----------

## misterjack

https://forum.calculate-linux.org

https://forums.funtoo.org

*scnr*

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt übrigens tatsächlich ein Program dass sich resolvconf nennt um die Konfiguration dieser zentralen Datei irgendwie zu automagisieren...

resolvconf bekommt bspw von den jeweiligen dhcp-clients eine Information dass sich das Netz wehcselte und die neuen DNS Adressen, samt DNS Search Parameter und co um diese einzustellen.

Systemd hat das ebenfalls eingebaut, und gar noch eine art resolver im Stile von dnsmasq dazu gebastelt, jetzt steht in vielen Systemen nurnoch 127.0.0.53 drin und der resolver beantwortet dann entsprechend der Konfig teilweiße Netzspezifisch... (ganz praktisch wenn man in einem Netz hockt und per VPN mit dem Firmennetz verbunden ist, z.B.)

----------

## LuxJux

Tut mir leid. Alterschwäche 55+

Wie war das nochm mit den egl-fonts ?

----

Nur mal angenommen, das soll so. Kiste Ende

----------

## LuxJux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> https://forum.calculate-linux.org
> 
> https://forums.funtoo.org/
> 
> *scnr*

 

calc baut mutter.  funtoo hat ein Problem.

----------

## LuxJux

Test

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> https://forum.calculate-linux.org
> 
> https://forums.funtoo.org/
> 
> *scnr*

 

Forum-Update? 

Der obere Link ist kein Link

Der Link aus #2 funktioniert (c&p auch)

----------

## LuxJux

Wieder was gelernt. So gehts auch.

----------

